# Bundesliga Fan-Shop auf Amazon.de [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bundesliga Fan-Shop auf Amazon.de [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bundesliga Fan-Shop auf Amazon.de [Anzeige]


----------



## toyzruz (10. August 2011)

was hat der schrott mit PC und Hardware und Games zu tun?


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. August 2011)

toyzruz schrieb:


> was hat der schrott mit PC und Hardware und Games zu tun?


 
irgendwie müssen die mit adblocker doch auch etwas von der werbung haben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

toyzruz schrieb:


> was hat der schrott mit PC und Hardware und Games zu tun?


 
Warum steht da wohl [Anzeige] hinter?


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. August 2011)

Diese News ist überflüssig!


----------

